# Jan 17 vs. Jan 16



## nhskier1969 (Jan 31, 2017)

Just looking at the average highs vs. recorded highs for the month of January 16 and January 17.  I ski Sugarbush so I used the recorded highs from Accuweather website.  I would assume they are accurate.  Based on the average recorded high temperatures, January 16 was better than January 17.  There are quite a few weather guys out there would probably ripe some of the numbers I saw but based on Accuweather's temperature data, it showed January 2016 2.65 degrees above the average high.  While January 2017 recorded 5.32 above the average high.
Anyway I thought it would be a good discussion point.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 31, 2017)

But 12/16 was soooooooo much better than 12/15

Sent from my SM-G900V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 31, 2017)

Now I'm depressed.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 31, 2017)

nhskier1969 said:


> Just looking at the average highs vs. recorded highs for the month of January 16 and January 17.  I ski Sugarbush so I used the recorded highs from Accuweather website.  I would assume they are accurate.  Based on the average recorded high temperatures, January 16 was better than January 17.  There are quite a few weather guys out there would probably ripe some of the numbers I saw but based on Accuweather's temperature data, it showed January 2016 2.65 degrees above the average high.  While January 2017 recorded 5.32 above the average high.
> Anyway I thought it would be a good discussion point.



One month does not a Winter make , What about December?......So far I'll take this one over last .


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jan 31, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> One month does not a Winter make , What about December?......So far I'll take this one over last .



This winter has been better than last because of December.  But thinking of Josh Fox end of year summary from last winter and global warming.  Last winter was a strong el nino and most of the storms went to the west of us.  But this winter so far?  Last week we had a Nor easter, When was the last time New England had a north easter in teeth of winter(January) and it is raining up at Jay.  Jay recovered real well with a backlash and so did the northern Greens, but we had a nor eastern in January and it wasn't  a snow event.


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2017)

From the outside looking in, December - at least the first three weeks were one of the best periods for that time of year.  But January was all over the map.  The lucky thing, for those of you who were able to capitalize on days and places where the cement fell, you had with out huge crowds.  Th fact that this past January was actually warmer than last year is scary, however, it still seems as though there were more good days this year?  Am I wrong.  Last January was tough.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2017)

Outside of MLK, January was good to very good at Wildcat. 100% of terrain open for weeks and very few poor days.  Sugarloaf appears to have had a very good January.  Other areas of the NE haven't faired as well

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Outside of MLK, January was good to very good at Wildcat. 100% of terrain open for weeks and very few poor days.  Sugarloaf appears to have had a very good January.  Other areas of the NE haven't faired as well
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Northern New England was spared then


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2017)

This has been a strange winter. We haven't had many bitter cold days/nights and we've had some rain. However, at our little place is SoVT, we've had snow on the ground since mid December. That's not typical from what I've seen over the last number of years. We'll usually get a December storm, then there's a thaw or two. And by early/mid January, you start seeing the snow stick to the ground.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2017)

2015/2016 season started off great. I have the photos of mid January at MRG and Stowe to prove it. Then it fell off completely.

This season November did not allow for an early start but end of November and December allowed for great expansion and decent conditions.

January was 3/4 not ideal and 1/4 better than average. The not ideal times hurt the areas that had yet to establish their terrain but didn't melt down the northern areas or snowmaking-intensive areas as some of the projected rain turned out to be mix or snow.

So far I give it an average rating, but if January doesn't repeat itself.. and it doesn't look like it, we could be doing well with nice conditions for a while. Whether or not we get some big storms will determine how long the natural trails last into March and April.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 1, 2017)

Just looked at my phone 10 day ...50's on wednesdays gone to 47 and things look colder again . Are the models flipping again?


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 1, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Just looked at my phone 10 day ...50's on wednesdays gone to 47 and things look colder again . Are the models flipping again?



They better or I'm flying up to the Arctic and having a word...


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> 2015/2016 season started off great. I have the photos of mid January at MRG and Stowe to prove it. Then it fell off completely.
> 
> This season November did not allow for an early start but end of November and December allowed for great expansion and decent conditions.
> 
> ...


You have not looked at Wednesday have you?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2017)

dlague said:


> You have not looked at Wednesday have you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



I'm not convinced quite yet Wednesday is going to be a disaster...at least where I ski. Everything has trended colder this season and if this happens to do the same things could turn out ok. Time will tell.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2017)

dlague said:


> You have not looked at Wednesday have you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



You mean next week? I'm going to Whiteface and Gore next weekend, tentatively.. looks like they could be picking up maybe a foot over the course of a week. Not concerned about conditions in Connecticut or New Jersey.


----------



## machski (Feb 3, 2017)

January 17 was an odd month.  It was quite warm yet NH/ME did not see a loss of snowpack.  In fact, they both actually gained and very little R..n fell (granted not many pure snow storms).  Most years with the type of warmth we saw, most storms would have been pure r..n and we'd be down to little if none on natural.  Didn't happen that way which is strange but I take it as a win.  Disappointed first February storm seems to be trending the same for a mixed bag, especially after the cold finally returned.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 3, 2017)

machski said:


> I take it as a win.


looks like a win!


----------

